# Fileserver Mischung (Suse8.1, MAC (8.6, 9.2.2, X 10.1.5) WIN (98SE, ME, XP home/pro)



## ais (9. Oktober 2003)

Hoi!

Es sieht nicht nur wild aus, die Mischung ist es auch.
Bei uns in der Familie haben sich so langsam viele Systeme eingenistet die keiner aufgeben will.

NUN MUSS EIN FILESERVER HER!

Wer kann mir helfen einen Linux-Fileserver einzurichten, der alle Rechner mit Daten beglückt?

Habe das Suse 8.1 pro geholt und der Verpackung geglaubt einfach einen Server zu installieren, leider ist dem nicht so. Alle Rechner haben momentan eine eigene Feste IP.
Wo es momentan hapert:
Ich kann mich mit dem XP anmelden und die Macs schaffen es auch, wobei diese in der Zeicheneingabe sehr beschränkt sind und dementsprechend nicht alle winfiles sehen und umgekehrt.

Wie schaffe ich es das folgendes geht:

- einen Ordner auf dem alle aus der Familie hausen können
- für jeden Rechner einen eigenen Ordner, damit jeder privat bleibt
- später? einen Ordner auf den per dyndns zugegriffen werden kann, also Webserver

Was der Hammer wäre, wenn alle alle Dateien sehen, bzw. beim anlegen von Dateien/Ordner gleich gezeigt wird das einer es nicht sehen wird.

Tja, nu bin ich mal gespannt

 ais


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Oktober 2003)

Kannst/Willst du keinen FTP-server aufmachen


----------



## ais (10. Oktober 2003)

Da liegst du nicht ganz daneben.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich es nicht und dann weiß ich nicht worin der Vorteil liegen soll.
Müsste dann doch immer erst mit einem Programm die Sachen von dem Server auf den jeweiligen Rechner holen damit ich eine Datei öffnen kann, oder?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

müsstest du meines Wissens nach schon, aber bei
einer LAN Verbindung sollte es daran nicht liegen oder?
Auser ihr tauscht mehrere GB große Daten aus,
dann dauert es halt etwas 

Und mit Samba hast du es schon probiert? Oder
ist dein Fileserver Samba?

MrNugget


----------



## ais (10. Oktober 2003)

Hoi!

Aber das ist dann doch nicht mehr der Sinn eines Servers, dann können wir ja auch wie bisher die Dateien auf eine Floppy oder CD schmeißen und dem anderen geben. Wir haben z.B. unser Haushaltsbuch etc. was dann die Daten auf dem Server hat, damit immer jeder aktuell weiß was Sache ist und nicht erst fragen muss wer als letzter was eingetragen hat.

Es soll doch die Arbeit erleichtern indem jeder im Explorer praktisch einen Ordner sieht wo alles drin ist.

Oder ist das mit Linux nicht möglich so was zu machen

ais


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. Oktober 2003)

Doch, ich denke schon dass das mit Samba geht,
weiß aber nicht ob das mit MacOS hinhaut.

Zumindest läuft bei mir hier ein Linux Rechner mit Samba Fileserver


----------



## ais (10. Oktober 2003)

Die macs können soweit ich es weiß nix mit samba anfangen, die brauchen atalk oder so ähnlich. 
Ich habe auch Samba drauf, schaffe es aber nur mit dem xp-pro drauf zu kommen. Bei 98se und me bzw. xp-home meckert er immer das er die nicht anmelden kann.
Kannst du mir mal bitte eine Mustereinstellung sagen die folgendes schafft: (habe swat und webmin drauf)
- alle: jeder kann schreiben lesen browsen, auch Besucher beim Zocken
- familie: jeder der als user gemeldet ist kann in dem Ordner alles
- meine: nur meine Rechner kommen dran

Linux8.1 legt ja für jeden User einen eigenen Ordner an, aber da komme ich auch nur mit xp-pro dran, eben wegen dem Anmelden.

Dank dir mal

ais


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich komm imoment leider nicht an mein Config File da mein Linux PC futsch ist 

Aber ich ich rate dir dazu das gute Tutorial über Samba im OS Tutorial Bereich von Christian Fein zu lesen,
das hat mir geholfen, und in der neusten
Ausgabe der c't ist auch ein nettes Tutorial wie man
sich einen Samba Server einrichtet.. und eventuell
hilft dir das noch:

http://www.debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12943&highlight=gdm+deaktivieren+autostart

Dort hat einer seine Config gepostet die ich sehr gut finde 

MrNugget


----------



## ais (10. Oktober 2003)

Das klingt ja alles ganz gut.

Werde mir morgen die Sachen mal zu herzen nehmen. Mal gespannt was draus wird. Was mir nur nicht so ganz klar ist wie das mit den verschiedenen Windowsversionen untere einen Hut zu bringen ist. 


ais


----------



## ais (11. Oktober 2003)

So, viel gebastelt und nichts geht!

Nein, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Ich komme mit dem xp drauf, wobei ich mich bei „alle“ trotzdem anmelden muss.
Was aber komischer ist, alle andern wins sehen den Server, kommen aber nicht drauf. Bei ME kommt z.B. wenn ich über Netzwerk gehe:
Auf \\Linux kann nicht zugegriffen werden.
Keine zugriffsrechte für die Ressource

Wenn ich Laufwerk verbinden mache und \\Linux\alle eingebe kommt die pw abfrage, die aber leiter nur die Antwort: Das Kennwort wurde nicht erkannt. … wiedergibt.

Wer weiß, was alles nicht stimmt. Denke die Conf hat auch ein paar Fehler.

Jemand da der die schon mal entknoten kann


# Samba config file created using SWAT
# from 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)
# Date: 2003/10/11 18:07:49

# Global parameters
[global]
coding system = 
client code page = 850
code page directory = /usr/share/samba/codepages
workgroup = AISCOM
netbios name = 
netbios aliases = 
netbios scope = 
server string = Samba 2.2.5-SuSE
interfaces = 
bind interfaces only = No
security = USER
encrypt passwords = Yes
update encrypted = No
allow trusted domains = Yes
hosts equiv = 
min passwd length = 5
map to guest = Never
null passwords = Yes
obey pam restrictions = No
password server = 
smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd
root directory = 
pam password change = No
passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd
passwd chat = *new*password* %n\n *new*password* %n\n *changed*
passwd chat debug = No
username map = 
password level = 0
username level = 0
unix password sync = No
restrict anonymous = No
lanman auth = Yes
use rhosts = No
admin log = No
log level = 0
syslog = 1
syslog only = No
log file = 
max log size = 5000
timestamp logs = Yes
debug hires timestamp = No
debug pid = No
debug uid = No
protocol = NT1
large readwrite = No
max protocol = NT1
min protocol = CORE
read bmpx = No
read raw = Yes
write raw = Yes
nt smb support = Yes
nt pipe support = Yes
nt status support = Yes
announce version = 4.9
announce as = NT
max mux = 50
max xmit = 65535
name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast
max packet = 65535
max ttl = 259200
max wins ttl = 518400
min wins ttl = 21600
time server = No
unix extensions = No
change notify timeout = 60
deadtime = 0
getwd cache = Yes
keepalive = 20
lpq cache time = 10
max smbd processes = 0
max disk size = 0
max open files = 10000
read size = 16384
socket options = TCP_NODELAY
stat cache size = 50
use mmap = Yes
total print jobs = 0
load printers = Yes
printcap name = /etc/printcap
disable spoolss = No
enumports command = 
addprinter command = 
deleteprinter command = 
show add printer wizard = Yes
os2 driver map = 
strip dot = No
mangling method = hash
character set = 
mangled stack = 50
stat cache = Yes
domain admin group = 
domain guest group = 
machine password timeout = 604800
add user script = 
delete user script = 
logon script = 
logon path = \\%N\%U\profile
logon drive = 
logon home = \\%N\%U
domain logons = No
os level = 20
lm announce = Auto
lm interval = 60
preferred master = Auto
local master = Yes
domain master = Auto
browse list = Yes
enhanced browsing = Yes
dns proxy = Yes
wins proxy = No
wins server = 
wins support = No
wins hook = 
kernel oplocks = Yes
lock spin count = 3
lock spin time = 10
oplock break wait time = 0
add share command = 
change share command = 
delete share command = 
config file = 
preload = 
lock dir = /var/lib/samba
pid directory = /var/run/samba
utmp directory = 
wtmp directory = 
utmp = No
default service = 
message command = 
dfree command = 
valid chars = 
remote announce = 
remote browse sync = 
socket address = 0.0.0.0
homedir map = auto.home
time offset = 0
NIS homedir = No
source environment = 
panic action = 
hide local users = No
host msdfs = No
winbind uid = 
winbind gid = 
template homedir = /home/%D/%U
template shell = /bin/false
winbind separator = \
winbind cache time = 15
winbind enum users = Yes
winbind enum groups = Yes
winbind use default domain = No
acl compatibility = 
comment = 
path = 
alternate permissions = No
username = 
guest account = nobody
invalid users = 
valid users = 
admin users = 
read list = 
write list = 
printer admin = 
force user = 
force group = 
read only = Yes
create mask = 0744
force create mode = 0750
security mask = 0777
force security mode = 0750
directory mask = 0755
force directory mode = 0750
directory security mask = 0777
force directory security mode = 0750
force unknown acl user = 00
inherit permissions = No
inherit acls = No
guest only = No
guest ok = No
only user = No
hosts allow = 
hosts deny = 
status = Yes
nt acl support = Yes
profile acls = No
block size = 1024
max connections = 0
min print space = 0
strict allocate = No
strict sync = No
sync always = No
write cache size = 0
max print jobs = 1000
printable = No
postscript = No
printing = bsd
print command = lpr -r -P%p %s
lpq command = lpq -P%p
lprm command = lprm -P%p %j
lppause command = 
lpresume command = 
queuepause command = 
queueresume command = 
printer name = 
use client driver = No
default devmode = No
printer driver = 
printer driver file = /etc/samba/printers.def
printer driver location = 
default case = lower
case sensitive = No
preserve case = Yes
short preserve case = Yes
mangle case = No
mangling char = ~
hide dot files = Yes
hide unreadable = No
delete veto files = No
veto files = 
hide files = 
veto oplock files = 
map system = No
map hidden = No
map archive = Yes
mangled names = Yes
mangled map = 
browseable = Yes
blocking locks = Yes
csc policy = manual
fake oplocks = No
locking = Yes
oplocks = Yes
level2 oplocks = Yes
oplock contention limit = 2
posix locking = Yes
strict locking = No
share modes = Yes
copy = 
include = 
exec = 
preexec close = No
postexec = 
root preexec = 
root preexec close = No
root postexec = 
available = Yes
volume = 
fstype = NTFS
set directory = No
wide links = Yes
follow symlinks = Yes
dont descend = 
magic script = 
magic output = 
delete readonly = No
dos filemode = No
dos filetimes = No
dos filetime resolution = No
fake directory create times = No
vfs object = 
vfs options = 
msdfs root = No

[homes]
comment = Home Directories
read only = No
create mask = 0640
directory mask = 0750

[printers]
comment = All Printers
path = /var/tmp
create mask = 0600
printable = Yes
browseable = No

[print$]
comment = Printer Drivers
path = /var/lib/samba/drivers
write list = @ntadmin root
force group = ntadmin
create mask = 0664
directory mask = 0775

[alle]
path = /home/alle
read only = No
create mask = 0777
directory mask = 0777
guest ok = Yes

[alle_mei]
path = /home/alle_mei
read only = No
create mask = 0775
directory mask = 0775

[webserve]
path = /srv/www/htdocs
read only = No
create mask = 0775
directory mask = 0775


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Oktober 2003)

Schau dir hier mal meine an:

http://nopaste.php-q.net/16402

Du solltest auf 

security = share ( global )
force create mode = 0777
force directory mode = 0777
browsable = yes
writeable = yes
guest ok = yes

achten.

Ich denke dann dürfte es hinhaun. Am besten du schreibst die config
nach Christian Fein's Tutorial selber, und nicht so
eine generierte.

MrNugget


----------



## ais (11. Oktober 2003)

mhh, wenn du meinst versuche ich mal mein Glück.

Heißt das der ganze obere Teil, alles was in global steht ist eigentlich Müll?

Ich habe es mit dem Swat gemacht, da ich selber kein englisch kann und keine doku gefunden habe. Das was in dem Handbuch bei Suse steht, war für den… 

Tja, dann werde ich mal versuchen auszumisten. Momentan bin ich an dem Punkt das ich mit allen Rechnern drauf komme, nur die Dateien teilweise von den anderen nicht geöffnet werden können, irgendwas noch wegen den rechten.

Kann auch noch nicht mit 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig den Ordner alle nutzen. Also weiter.

Bis dann
	ais


----------



## ais (14. Oktober 2003)

So, was die Dosen angeht scheine ich die Sache nun im griff zu haben.

Die Sache mit dem Ordner der sich nicht löschen läßt und den rechner tötet bekomme ich nicht in den Griff. Alle winsysteme können sich anmelden und zugreifen.

Mit den Macs bin ich noch in der Mache, aber ich hoffe es wird auch.

Also bis dann erstmal danke

ais


----------



## pfiffikus (3. März 2004)

> Mit den Macs bin ich noch in der Mache, aber ich hoffe es wird auch.


Das ist doch kein Problem. Du isntallierst das Paket Netatalk und aktivierst diesen Dienst. Es ist so etwas wie Samba für den Mac. Normalerweise wird gleich eine funktionierende Konfigurationsdatei installiert. 

Anschließend gehst du an deinen Mac, Apfelmenü--> Auswahl, du weißt schon.


----------



## ais (3. März 2004)

Hoi!

Habe die ganze sache etwas geändert. Als Filserver Win server 2003, kommt mit den Macs nun auch klar, da ich dort nun 10.3 nutze. Mails per Exchange.

Und nun klappt es.

thx ais


----------

